# 2002 Bianchi Veloce Headset Size?



## jmsue_94560 (Sep 10, 2009)

I have a 2002 Veloce that needs the headset replaced, however, I do not know the size? I checked the web for the size but all I find is the brand of headset that comes with the bike. I currently have the original one on it and it is a Ge-Force. I don't want to buy the wrong size. Does anyone know the correct size I need to purchase? Thanks in advance.

John


----------



## Marc (Jan 23, 2005)

jmsue_94560 said:


> I have a 2002 Veloce that needs the headset replaced, however, I do not know the size? I checked the web for the size but all I find is the brand of headset that comes with the bike. I currently have the original one on it and it is a Ge-Force. I don't want to buy the wrong size. Does anyone know the correct size I need to purchase? Thanks in advance.
> 
> John


Should be a 1". I can check for sure tonight.


----------



## jmsue_94560 (Sep 10, 2009)

Thanks Marc. I will wait for answer before purchasing. 

John


----------



## jmsue_94560 (Sep 10, 2009)

Marc,

Did you get a chance to verify the headset size?

John


----------

